# Handling Characterists of different wheels



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

1RADBMR said:


> Jeff,
> Well said. I don't mean to torture you with this, but...do you not think a 530 Sport needs to be lowered for 18" wheels? I have found the wheels I want (and it's all about the wheels), but I am concerned about affecting what I feel is the perfect "ride" of a 530 Sport. I think I need to go with the Eibach Pro Kit to get the look I want (not look "lifted" relative to the stock sport set-up), and have the most nominal affect on ride possible. Difficult to resolve something so subjective to "data," but yet I try.
> Cheers,
> Herb


Herb, to be sure, you've _*got to*_ take a ride in an E39, preferably a 530i, that has moved to 18" wheels or a new suspension or whatever. Going to 18 is a change...no doubt...but to each his own as this is a very subjective matter as you point out. My buddy Viet here has changed his suspension like 42 times in order to find something he likes in both looks/ride height, and feel/quality/handling. At least find a ride with 18" wheels and take a spin in it...I found it VERY different but it was only a short spin so :dunno: if I would like it on a 500 mile trip somewhere. Besides, prices for tires going from 17 to 18 are very steep!

Chris


----------



## 1RADBMR (Sep 24, 2003)

jvr530i said:


> I don't mind the ride-height of the stock sport setup, and given my slight rubbing issue, going lower would make it worse. Also, driveway approaches and those concrete doohickies in parking lots don't like a lower front end.
> 
> That said, I think the car would look better lowered. You'd get all sorts of other gains from the Pro Kit too - sway bars (other thread) are an incredible improvement. If you're doing 19's, i think a lowering is manditory to look right.


Jeff,
I hear you on the concrete doohickies. I have ripped off the front spoiler mud guards twice already. I'm a slow learner, but finally figured out I need to back into those parking spaces. I called Eibach today, and their tech confirmed that the ProKit will lower a 530 Sport 3/4" in front and 1/2" in back. Just the right amount IM(uninformed)O for 18" wheels. I guess I will be the guinea pig, as I don't personally know anyone who has done this to a 530.

Chris,
You are quite right. That would resolve the issue. Just don't know anyone here in San Diego that has done this exact application, which of course is part of why I want to do this exact application. HRE 547R wheels have captured my imagination like nothing else since I shopped for the car. The urge to mod is becoming irresistable...and a CAI just ain't goin' to scratch the itch.  
Cheers,
Herb


----------



## Ohmess (May 29, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> If cleaning is such a pain, why not go to the source of the dirt: the brake pads. They are MUCH cheaper than changing wheels!  Otherwise, why don't y'all just admit you want different wheels!  :rofl:
> 
> I will be switching over to the Axxis Deluxe+ pads in the next several thousand miles but I am holding back to see if I can get a full brake change before 50k is up courtesy of BMW.
> 
> ...


Would you believe...I too am aware of the great service provided by Zeckhausen Racing. Dave did my Eurodash and helped me install my Lidatek. :beerchug:

Anyway, you caught me.  I really just want new wheels. Truth be told, I'm thinking about changing over to something like the Axxis Deluxe+ pads even with new wheels. That brake dust is a pain in the a$$. :bawling: Looks like another road trip to Maplewood may be in order. :drive:


----------

